# MichaelB



## Michael Bardett

How do you upload your national insurance for the pension scheme? what document his eligible?


----------



## AaronLowe

Any government or council document that has your NI number on it. For example, a council tax demand letter or any HMRC letter.

If you want to make it more obvious, highlight your NI number with a florescent yellow marker and upload the document in colour.


----------

